
Want to design your SmallSat mission? - LucilleOC
https://open-cosmos.com/solutions/beeinnovative/
======
gus_massa
Do you have a more technical description? I think a post with more technical
information would be a better fit for this site.

Do you build the satellites or each costumer build it's own? Materials?
Restrictions? How many satellites per launch? Had you already launch a
mission? Timeline? How high is the orbit? Expected time of life in space of
the (micro)satellites?

